# Corn snake home, Your opinions?



## elise_x (Feb 17, 2011)

_hiya,_

_A natural Corn Snake setup &the lucky owner, he is coming up to shedding so not looking his best_

_




_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_He blends in quite well, lol_
_



_

_



_

_



_

_He loves his new found hobby of burying_
_



_

_regards, elise x_


----------



## gillsy (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd be worried about hygiene, and ease of cleaning.


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice Red Rat Snake. But like gillsy said, wouldn't be that easy to clean...


----------



## crikey (Feb 17, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Nice Red Rat Snake. But like gillsy said, wouldn't be that easy to clean...



i think he/her wants it to be as natural as possable not to be the easyest tank to clean lol


----------



## kupper (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome setup mate ..... It's actually pretty easy to clean effected areas , it's like the Aspen snake bedding , I would Assume it clumps


----------



## elise_x (Feb 17, 2011)

_Hiya,_

_Its bio-active so tropical springtails and woodlice take care of most of the mess but I remove the larger bits as said below it clumps together so its quite easy to remove _



kupper said:


> Awesome setup mate ..... It's actually pretty easy to clean effected areas , it's like the Aspen snake bedding , I would Assume it clumps


 
_regards, elise x_


----------



## hornet (Feb 17, 2011)

elise_x said:


> Its bio-active so tropical springtails and woodlice take care of most of the mess


 
best way to go if your using a naturalistic setup


----------

